# What's The Longest Town In Ireland?



## Lex Foutish (6 Sep 2009)

I've often wondered what the longest town in Ireland is. (Such are the thoughts that occupy my mind!). Killarney, from the start of the lights on the Cork side of the town to the sign for Fossa at the Killorglin end, is 9.5 km long. 11.0 if you go to the end of Fossa, which some non-natives would regard as Killarney also.

Are there longer towns? Portlaoise maybe? Tralee? I've never been up towards Drogheda, Dundalk etc. Are they longer?

If you know of a longer one, I'd be interested to know....................................


----------



## Caveat (6 Sep 2009)

I don't know the measurements but I'd wager Dundalk is longer.

The largest 'town' in Ireland apparently and as it is coastal, it is always going to be long rather than wide.


----------



## callybags (7 Sep 2009)

Newtownmountkennedy?


----------



## mathepac (7 Sep 2009)

Sixmilebridge.


----------



## bren1916 (7 Sep 2009)

ClareGalway!


----------



## RonanC (7 Sep 2009)

*LONG*ford ??


----------



## elefantfresh (7 Sep 2009)

Its definitely not Inch


----------



## mathepac (7 Sep 2009)

Boston? It starts in South Clare near Cratloe Woods, goes to Boston in North Clare near the Galway border and  all the way across the Atlantical Sea to Boston, Mass (with the occasional minor gap, of course).


----------



## Paulone (7 Sep 2009)

Portmarnock - goes on forever... almost to Malahide!

Athy...  blink and you're still in it...  in a traffic jam.

Portlaoise is quite short, depending on the direction you're going in.

Leixlip - on and on and on...

Always thought Birr was short and to the point...  as well as Portumna.


----------



## Lex Foutish (7 Sep 2009)

Thanks Cav and Paulone.

And the rest of ye............?

Blooming comedians!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Don't give up the day job, lads!


----------

